# Adobe Photoshop Cs3



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I got a disc of a mate. Itâ€™s been in my desk a few years, anyway I loaded it on to my PC. I have taken a picture of a wasp sitting on a watch. I cropped it and saved the picture but I want the original picture back before I cropped it.

Does anyone know how to reverse the crop?

I have zero PC skills.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

PS only allows you to backtrack between saves, I'm afraid. So if you've saved your cropped version, that's it. If not, just 'Undo crop' under the File menu.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. Looks like I have lost it. :taz:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like a hoverfly , not a wasp , nice pic


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't you still have the original saved on your phone/camera?...or in your pictures file on the PC....or did you delete the lot?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

All deleted. I guess you live and learn. Should have saved a copy first. :wallbash:


----------



## Kevinlesser (Aug 17, 2013)

You've always got history palette


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Kevinlesser said:


> You've always got history palette


As above, will only work if the file is open, once closed and saved the history is......well......history!

Always, always, always download the original files to a folder named "master" "originals" "raws" or something that indicates they are NOT to be manipulated and saved back, when your editing them name them as "in progress XXXXX" then save in a seperate folder for editing work.

A bit after the horse and all that, but you will probably never do it again!


----------

